

Fly through a mouse brain at the Exploratorium in San Francisco - ccvannorman
http://charlesvannorman.com/brainz/

======
ccvannorman
Fascinating how economics mirrors nature. In this case, falling prices entice
buyers to wait and wait as much as they can to get a better deal, which causes
the system to wind even lower, just like the tide going out and scavengers
seeking ever farther down the beach for shells and fish.

Everyone tries to control the tides, but we should think more about raising
the ocean in a more general sense. If there was an abundance of food, shelter,
and power, price drops wouldn't have such a low bottom.

We aren't technologically that far away from it, but "bankers are scrambling".
Don't worry, scientists are tinkering. :-]

